# My dog stopped listening to me ?



## CassieLovesMaggie (Apr 3, 2011)

My dog Maggie (7 year old Lab)was trained very well by my Dad. Now she lives with my mom and she was listening to commands fine and I did some agility with her. It was all fine.
Now all of a sudden she wont listen when we call her, she pulls even with her harness, she wont sit, stay or lie down. She even started taking our shoes. 
What did I do wrong ? Why won't she listen anymore ? Please help.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like you need to start from scratch and go back to the basics. Treat her like a puppy that needs to learn all her commands and I'm sure things will come back soon enough 

Good luck!


----------



## CassieLovesMaggie (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Seven is getting on in dog years. Could it be that she has experienced some physical change that is making her uncomfortable and therefore less willing to follow your directions? Perhaps she cannot see or hear as well as she could or maybe her hips hurt. Has she had a full workup done by the vet recently?


----------



## CassieLovesMaggie (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah she has. I actually found that I wasn't using a stern voice or a reward. Plus we haven't really done anything all winter. Once I found the treats and was using a stern voice she listened. We've been practicing agility and I finally got her to weave


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

There is absolutely no reason you have to use a stern voice with a dog. I know many a person who has successfully trained their dog, including myself with out ever having raised my voice.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogs don't just "listen" to us just because. They have no reason to simply obey us. They perform behaviors based on cues we give them because they've learned that it's worth it to do certain behaviors. Most likely you are not making these behaviors worthwhile for your dog, so she finds no use to do this stuff anymore. Training is just strengthening behaviors - your father built up the strength of the behaviors. Now you need to learn how to build up the strength again.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

aBlueDog said:


> There is absolutely no reason you have to use a stern voice with a dog. I know many a person who has successfully trained their dog, including myself with out ever having raised my voice.


If I use a stern (or loud) voice with Tag, it inhibits everything he does.


----------

